# ASN Ferries help needed



## Dave1174 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am writing about the six ferries built for the ASN. Does anyone have any info about them. Anything would be good. Thanks


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Dave1174 said:


> I am writing about the six ferries built for the ASN. Does anyone have any info about them. Anything would be good. Thanks


As it is late at night i will just give you the first two or three
Bardic Ferry..Wm Denny& Bros Dumbarton 1957...2550 gross
Ionic Ferry....________________________ 1958...2548 gross

Cerdic Ferry...Ailsa Shipbuilding co Ltd .....1961....2563gross
Doric Ferry...____________________ Troon 1962 ...2573

Gaelic Ferry...Swan Hunter& Wigham Richardson Tyneside
1963...3316
Europic Ferry...__________________________________
1967...4190 gross
There were lots more Empire LSTs
I have the history of the company called By Road across the sea.

jim ASN 1966-1979


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

I sailed the Doric Ferry out of the Ailsa Shipyard, Troon to Greenock for trials and storing ship then onto the Preston - Larne run and then the Tilbury to Antwerp and Rotterdam run 1962. Ask away if you have any questions. (and if my memory is up to it). I had earlier been on the Nordic Ferry,


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

The excellent book 'By Road Across the Sea' will tell you all you need to know.


----------

